# how to groom poodle hair to look curly?



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

So I’m a future poodle mom and trying to do all my research before my puppy comes home. Sorry for the newbie questions. So I actually like the look of curls on the poodle, what brushes do I use or how I do groom to achieve this look?
It seems like the slicker brush straightens or poofs the hair. Which I don’t like. I’ll attach an image to describe what I mean. Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

When I want hair to look like this I just wet it down a bit with a mixture of water, detangler, and coat conditioner and let it air dry. Brushing will kind of fluff it up but you can just mist it down after brushing and it will go back to curly. Of course some poodles that aren't from good breeders will have improper coat and may not result in the texture you're hoping for no matter what you do with the hair.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> When I want hair to look like this I just wet it down a bit with a mixture of water, detangler, and coat conditioner and let it air dry. Brushing will kind of fluff it up but you can just mist it down after brushing and it will go back to curly. Of course some poodles that aren't from good breeders will have improper coat and may not result in the texture you're hoping for no matter what you do with the hair.


thank you for your response! which brushes do you suggest I use? I’ve been reading through the forum and learning all about pin/slicker/poodle comb. But I didn’t know Which brushes would minimize the poof. Of does it not matter? I just need to wet it down afterwards?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm pretty clueless when it comes to this sort of stuff, but I feel like Peggy's coat starts to show its natural curl again within just a few days of being groomed. 










You can see the curls best around her shoulders.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Does anyone use coconut oil on their poodle's coat? I like to use a dab on my own hair sometimes to give my frizzy waves some definition. I feel like it would work on Peggy, too.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Does anyone use coconut oil on their poodle's coat? I like to use a dab on my own hair sometimes to give my frizzy waves some definition. I feel like it would work on Peggy, too.


It does naturally start to curl up a few days after blow dry, but I get more of the nice curly lock effect if I wet it and let it air dry. I do like to use a detangler and conditioner when wetting it because I brush much less when I let it curl and I want to keep it mat free. The conditioner I've been using is Pro Line Pro Gro which does include coconut oil. It's excellent because it conditions without leaving any kind of oily residue. And, though it does have a smell, I am fond of it. I do not know what plain coconut oil would do. Maybe it would be fine, but I'm hesitant with oils because I hate a greasy coat. Misha also has the best curls on his head , neck, and shoulders. If only his legs looked better I'd let him stay curly more. But they're kind of scraggly when curly. I'm hoping they'll continue to improve in texture but it's hard when he's constantly getting mud and stickers in his leg hair and I get coat breakage.

As far as brushes, I do not think it will matter much how you want the hair to look. You are not brushing properly if you aren't breaking up the locks of hair, so anything that doesn't fluff the hair up isn't going to work. I would just use a good slicker and butter comb. Some people really like to use pin brushes but I've never used mine much.

For slickers you'll find plenty of brand recommendations. I use three on a regular basis. A Safari plastic tipped one for short and sensitive areas, a Show Tech with mid length bristles, and a Chris Christensen coral slicker for thorough brushing of the truly long hair.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The curly fur will completely depend on the individual poodles coat. Some colors are finer and less dense so tend to be wavy rather than curly.

Puppy coats tend to be straighter or wavy and not become curly til after their coat change. Your best indicator will be the parents coats.

Before you bathe, and daily or every other day at the longest, use a greyhound comb to be sure there are absolutely no tangles or mats. After the bath, I'd comb and pin brush thru again then you can air dry or use a dryer but don't comb or brush while drying. After the poodle is dry, whatever curl their coat has will be there.

Raindrops is right that misting after will bring out curls that have been smoothed by blow drying. PTP is right that the curls will start reappearing after a groom within a few days due to humidity and natural tendencies.

If you or anyone you know have naturally curly hair, basically the same thing and same procedures to reduce or show off the natural curl.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Does anyone use coconut oil on their poodle's coat? I like to use a dab on my own hair sometimes to give my frizzy waves some definition. I feel like it would work on Peggy, too.


No poodle yet, but been reading up here and in FB groups since 2012. (Obsessed!) when using things on the hair, be it coconut oil or brushing sprays/conditioner, the hair will be more likely to attract lint, fuzz, and other debris. In turn it makes the hair more likely to tangle and then mat, which means more brushing the hair straight.

As others mention it seems to really depend on the coat. I had planned on experimenting with how much brushing spray I need to use vs plain water, but ruled out trying straight oil.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love the curly look too, We just bathe using a good shampoo then spray on some Magic Touch grooming spray #3. Then just let it air dry. You need to be diligent about finding mats and dealing with them before the bath as bathing causes the mats to tighten up and become even more of a problem. Sometimes the best thing to do is to cut out the mats with scissors. Right now I am using a Greyhound comb and a pin brush. Tried a CC slicker but found it to pull the hair out (at least on Asta)
Asta's topknot is really just dreadlocks, another look I love. But more maintenance than you might imagine. I work on his dreads most every day.
Glad to find another curly fan - we are in the minority I think.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

Asta's Mom said:


> I love the curly look too, We just bathe using a good shampoo then spray on some Magic Touch grooming spray #3. Then just let it air dry. You need to be diligent about finding mats and dealing with them before the bath as bathing causes the mats to tighten up and become even more of a problem. Sometimes the best thing to do is to cut out the mats with scissors. Right now I am using a Greyhound comb and a pin brush. Tried a CC slicker but found it to pull the hair out (at least on Asta)
> Asta's topknot is really just dreadlocks, another look I love. But more maintenance than you might imagine. I work on his dreads most every day.
> Glad to find another curly fan - we are in the minority I think.


I didn’t realize we were in the minority until I started reading through the forums! I tried looking to find methods to keep their curls but make sure they’re not tangled and developing mats. I’m thinking best method is probably a pin brush and then greyhound comb. I wonder why more people aren’t curly fans? I love it! I’m also reading that coat color makes a difference in texture! My puppy is red/dark apricot so I wonder if he’ll have the finer hair? Which I think would help maintain the curly look I like.


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Mapleoaks4 said:


> So I’m a future poodle mom and trying to do all my research before my puppy comes home. Sorry for the newbie questions. So I actually like the look of curls on the poodle, what brushes do I use or how I do groom to achieve this look?
> It seems like the slicker brush straightens or poofs the hair. Which I don’t like. I’ll attach an image to describe what I mean. Thanks for your assistance!
> View attachment 468003
> View attachment 468004


When you are giving your dog shampoo make sure you do air dry that too without brushing. You have to give your poodle a healthy diet so that your dog's coat looks shiny and thick. A well-rounded diet would also work for your poodle. Use a fine conditioner after washing your dog's hair. And then let it air-dry. It will do a great job for your dog.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

When grooming, the coat needs drying and brushing properly to remove dead coat, matts and in order to get an even trim. Air drying can cause the curls to over tighten and Matt. You will have to brush your dog regularly anyway which will cause fluff so your best spraying the coat over with a conditioning spray after each groom/brush and work it in from all directions with your fingers.


----------

